# QUITE CUTE  MÉXICO ^-^ <3



## Aleonushka (May 7, 2011)

Por fin llega Quite Cute a México! Yo compré 2 Candy Yum Yum y 2 Play Time  y son preciosos!! Espero poder comprar el blush Sakura que también me gustó mucho! ^-^. Espero que las demás también puedan conseguirlos, en verdad que CYY es muy bonito y se puede aplicar sólo como stain y así ya es más apropiado para el día


----------



## Aleonushka (May 7, 2011)

En la primera con los labios al natural. La segunda con Play Time y la tercera imagen con Candy Yum Yum


----------



## bgajon (May 9, 2011)

Súper de acuerdo con que Candy Yum-Yum es lindísimo y se ve muy bien. Yo lo usé este fin de semana y recibí muchos cumplidos.
  	También compré Giggly, Sakura es demasiado morado para mi gusto y eso que los tonos fríos me van bien pero creo que va a ser difícil de hacer funcionar el tono.
  	El quad es muy poco pigmentado pero si tienen los Crush Metal Pigment Stacked 1 de Spring Colour Forecast  y usan el color lila y el morado pueden lograr un look similar que con el quad.
  	Y ustedes qué se compraron?


----------



## Purple (May 12, 2011)

A mi se me encanta ver esos colores (como Candy Yum-Yum) pero la verdad yo no me animo a usarlos es too much color for me jeje, pero a ustedes se les ve padrísimo!
  	De esta colección no me compre ningun labial, solo los 3 delineadores, los blushes Sakura y Giggly (que me encantaron, los uso casi a diario por la temporada primaveral),  y el quad (que pese a los malos comentarios, a mi me gustó) . Pero estoy esperando ansiosa Surf Baby porque esos colores si me encantan! Vivo comprando y usando Bronzers asi que me surto en las colecciones del verano


----------



## CharlieKelly (Oct 26, 2012)

Que bonitos colores. Son nuevos? Oh si son del año pasado no puedo poder conseguirlos. Que lastima porque me gustaron mucho. Perdona mi ortografia es que mi teclado esta en Ingles y no puedo escribir acentos


----------

